# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  ammortamento auto prof

## francy

Data la molta confusione della deducibilità dell'auto del prof. acquistata il 03/03/06, si potrebbe avere un esempio pratico per inserire il tutto sul reg. beni ammortiz.? La macchina è costata 23.385,38+iva. Grazie in anticipo!!! :Confused:

----------


## Speedy

> Data la molta confusione della deducibilit&#224; dell'auto del prof. acquistata il 03/03/06, si potrebbe avere un esempio pratico per inserire il tutto sul reg. beni ammortiz.? La macchina &#232; costata 23.385,38+iva. Grazie in anticipo!!!

  Io uso questo metodo: 
1- Redigo la scheda beni ammortizzabili a valore di costo (23.385 + iva non detraibile 12&#37; pari a 2.805) cio&#232; 26.190 da ammortizzare in quattro anni, per cui la quota di ammortamento annuale &#232; pari a 6.547,50 
2- Quando redigo la dichiarazione dei redditi, calcolo innanzi tutto la percentuale di deducibilit&#224; consentita fino a lire 35.000.000 (esempio: euro 18.076 diviso 26.190 uguale 69,019 %), poi riduco la percentuale in base alla quota deducibile cio&#232; il 25% per il 2006, il 30% per il 2007 (e conguaglio 2006), il 40% per il 2008 
3- Continuando l'esempio avr&#242;:
= per il 2006 ante d.l. 262 quota deducibile 1.129,75 (6.547,50 x 0,69019 = 4.519,02 x 0,25 = 1.129,75) 
= per il 2007 quota deducibile 1.355,71  (6.547,50 x 0,69019 = 4.519,02 x 0,30 = 1.355,71)
= per il 2008 quota deducibile 1.807,61  (6.547,50 x 0,69019 = 4.519,02 x 0,40 = 1.807,61) 
Ciao

----------


## francy

scusa Speedy, ma non ho capito perchè l'iva indetraibile metti 12% e fai euro 18.076 diviso 26.190 uguale 69,019 %), ? :Confused:

----------


## Speedy

> scusa Speedy, ma non ho capito perch&#232; l'iva indetraibile metti 12&#37; e fai euro 18.076 diviso 26.190 uguale 69,019 %), ?

  1- iva applicata sulla fattura 20% di cui 8% detraibile perch&#232; recuperabile (nuova normativa), di cui 12% indetraibile perch&#232; non recuperabile 
2- euro 18.076 corrispondono a lire 35.000.000 (art. 164 TUIR), mentre euro 26.190 corrispondono a lire 50.710.911, quindi alle scuole ci insegnavano che: 35.000.000 sta a 50.710.911 come X sta a 100, per cui il valore di X &#232; 65,019 % 
(ma che voto avevi in matematica ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ) 
Ciao

----------


## Trentatre trentini

> Io uso questo metodo: 
> 1- Redigo la scheda beni ammortizzabili a valore di costo (23.385 + iva non detraibile 12% pari a 2.805) cioè 26.190 da ammortizzare in quattro anni, per cui la quota di ammortamento annuale è pari a 6.547,50 
> 2- Quando redigo la dichiarazione dei redditi, calcolo innanzi tutto la percentuale di deducibilità consentita fino a lire 35.000.000 (esempio: euro 18.076 diviso 26.190 uguale 69,019 %), poi riduco la percentuale in base alla quota deducibile cioè il 25% per il 2006, il 30% per il 2007 (e conguaglio 2006), il 40% per il 2008 
> 3- Continuando l'esempio avrò:
> = per il 2006 ante d.l. 262 quota deducibile 1.129,75 (6.547,50 x 0,69019 = 4.519,02 x 0,25 = 1.129,75) 
> = per il 2007 quota deducibile 1.355,71  (6.547,50 x 0,69019 = 4.519,02 x 0,30 = 1.355,71)
> = per il 2008 quota deducibile 1.807,61  (6.547,50 x 0,69019 = 4.519,02 x 0,40 = 1.807,61) 
> Ciao

  Ma per il 2007 è già il 40%.
Quindi la quota deducibile sarà:
18.076 X 25% X 40% = 1.807,60
Claudio.

----------


## natale2007

ho un dubbio: per i professionisti la quota ammortizzabile del 40%, in caso di utilizzo promiscuo dell'auto va ridotto del 50% e pertanto diviene 20%?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ho un dubbio: per i professionisti la quota ammortizzabile del 40%, in caso di utilizzo promiscuo dell'auto va ridotto del 50% e pertanto diviene 20%?

  No. 
Si deduce il 40% e basta. 
ciao

----------

